# Short review - Megs MF System (D300) on BMW Le Mans Blue Paint...



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today I planned to finally get around to correcting my Golf, but the forecast was dire, so I decided to spend the day in bed catching up on films. I then received a message on my Facebook Wall from my mate, asking me to pop over and give him and my other mate a hand correcting his Le Mans Blue BMW 320D (E90 I think?)

I figured it'd be a great opportunity to have a play with the Megs MF system again, and being rock hard BMW paint, it'd be a great test for it.

I'm using my DAS-6 Pro from CYC and D300 from Meguiars:


P1060207 by RussZS, on Flickr

5.5" Megs Cutting Pad (note its burgundy colour, consistent with the colour system used on their foam pads)


P1060208 by RussZS, on Flickr

With this system, it is CRITICAL that the pad is thoroughly primed, so lots of product is used initially to prime the pad, then only two small blobs are required for each set:

P1060209 by RussZS, on Flickr

Paint wise, this paint is definitely 'hard' as we tried 3.02 on a cutting pad, and it corrected about 80% or so.

Some pics of the defects:


P1060210 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060211 by RussZS, on Flickr

and after...


P1060213 by RussZS, on Flickr

Not bad huh?

50/50


P1060214 by RussZS, on Flickr

Under the Sun Gun:


P1060215 by RussZS, on Flickr

Roof before:


P1060218 by RussZS, on Flickr

Roof after:


P1060219 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060220 by RussZS, on Flickr

50/50


P1060222 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1060246 by RussZS, on Flickr

Once again, the system as completely amazed me.

We tested a number of combinations via Rotary too, including P1 on Wool and few cut as well as AND finished down as well as the MF system.

For me, it's a game changer.

However, my hands is battered and at one point I couldn't even take a steady photo as my hand was shaking so much, particularly after using the 3" pad. Also, where we did use the rotary and refined with 205, the paintwork did look a touch glossier.

Still, the system is a breakthrough for DA correction, and in the right hands, gives superb results.

Here's a quick vid on the roof of the car, which has been corrected to the left and right, with original condition paint in the centre:



Due to time and rain, we didn't get any after I'm afraid - they will follow, but here's a cheeky teaser...


P1060235 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks!

Russ.


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

looks great, and that megs system is quality. thanks again.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ashtra said:


> looks great, and that megs system is quality. thanks again.


No worries mate. Get some pics up when you can!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good mate.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

looking awesome, really really need this in my life


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats Megs DA system worked unbeleivably well for a 2 stage combo when you considcer how hard BMW paint is, I was amazed. 

But equally I was amazed by the the ability of P1 on wool via rotary.

I don't know where those 6 hours went Russ...


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

ur gonna cost me a fortune, first auto finesse and now this
looks great tho. very good results for a da


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Russ,
I've recently changed my car to a Jaguar X type..Not sure what Jag paint is like to work on..
I've got the Megs stuff in readiness to give the car a good pre-winter going over.
How did you prime the pad??
Just a spritz with detailing spray then about 5 or 6 blobs of product??
Or no detailier spray & again lots of product?

Cheers,
Wayne :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks impressive mate.

Maybe worth looking at on my next detailing order.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Russ,

Great write up, I'm looking for a DA for light correction when my beast needs it. Wasnt sure what pads, was going for the hex logic stuff but the MF system looks like it will save me time & effort on BMW paint. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

wayne_w said:


> Hi Russ,
> I've recently changed my car to a Jaguar X type..Not sure what Jag paint is like to work on..
> I've got the Megs stuff in readiness to give the car a good pre-winter going over.
> How did you prime the pad??
> ...


Wayne,

Have a look HERE for a great Review and Tutorial on the Meguiar's MF Correction system. 

Nice review Russ and I agree the only downside is DA vibration after you've been used to a rotary.  However, it has taken DA correction to a whole new level and Meguiar's should be applauded for that! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Have a look HERE for a great Review and Tutorial on the Meguiar's MF Correction system.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Al, And your advice in the past :thumb:


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice one Alan, I have bookmarked that page for future reference..:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Russ thanks for the review, and good work looks great, would you say this new micro fiber system is suitable for first timer to DA i have a e90 Bmw and R56 Cooper s to do , i used to be an Engineer and have used a sander on body work in the past and been keen to try my hand at something new but thought i might be safer to start with Foam, but as Bmw paint is hard i thought i might be brave your adive would be great, thanks Derek


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ITHAQVA said:


> Thanks for the link Al, And your advice in the past :thumb:


No problem, glad to help and share knowledge Doug! 

Todd's Tutorial is superb and answers a lot of questions that I'm sure new users of the system would have. :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Very Nicely Done...:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Russ thanks for the review, and good work looks great, would you say this new micro fiber system is suitable for first timer to DA i have a e90 Bmw and R56 Cooper s to do , i used to be an Engineer and have used a sander on body work in the past and been keen to try my hand at something new but thought i might be safer to start with Foam, but as Bmw paint is hard i thought i might be brave your adive would be great, thanks Derek


Hi Derek,

Foam via DA is a very frustrating experience IMO, so I'd skip it and go straight for this system. It eliminates most of the risks associated with Rotary Polishers, such as excessive heat build up, and catching panel edges with foam pads, but still allows you to correct to the same level, and also allows you to finish down well, which can be difficult on some paints, when you need to resort to wool etc.

It's a great system, definitely recommend it over foam.

Russ.


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks amazing, do you think it might be worth while finishing down with a finishing pad, i.e. hexlogic black pad?

The wife will be happy if i don't have to buy a rotary now :buffer:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for that Russ may well take the plunge soon, i was keen on the same machine you have in review as it is a good bit cheaper than the megs one V2. What sort of pad size would you suggest to cover a e90 3 Series and a Cooper s and anything to watch out for , thanks Derek


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jed said:


> Looks amazing, do you think it might be worth while finishing down with a finishing pad, i.e. hexlogic black pad?
> 
> The wife will be happy if i don't have to buy a rotary now :buffer:


Yes possibly, to add a touch more gloss, but for a lot of people, this level of finish would be more than acceptable. I need to have a play with the finishing side of things, in terms of increasing gloss. I'd probably use a rotary and Megs 205 to do this though, rather than DA.

You don't really need to 'finish' in terms of refine any holograms or pad inflicted swirling - get your technique right and it finishes down perfectly well. Impressively so.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for that Russ may well take the plunge soon, i was keen on the same machine you have in review as it is a good bit cheaper than the megs one V2. What sort of pad size would you suggest to cover a e90 3 Series and a Cooper s and anything to watch out for , thanks Derek


As a minimum, I'd get a couple of 5" and a couple of 3" pads, along with the Megs Triple Duty Detailing Brush, which you'll need to 'clean' the pad as you go (I used this after every set I did). When the fibres appear flat, spur the pad with the brush to 'fluff' them back up again, and you're good to go.

Ideally you'd be using a new pad on every couple of panels, but you could probably make do with a couple.

Oh and don't forget a 3" backing plate for DA, ideally the Megs one.


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

I like this system however - I like using Chemical guys polishes ( V38, V36 or V34 ) on the Megs Microfibre pads, seems to work better

Thanks


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to give the CG polishes a go, along with Megs 105 and D151 Reconditioning Cream, which apparently works very well too. 

What benefits do you see from the CG polishes please? More cut? Better finish?


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

I just get on with CG polishes very well, seem to have quick work time, cut very well also + you can choose between the cut levels if you want.

How to you clean your pads with the Megs triple duty brush? Turn the DA to speed 1 and let the brush just run over it? Or am i wrong? haha


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

lukeneale said:


> I just get on with CG polishes very well, seem to have quick work time, cut very well also + you can choose between the cut levels if you want.
> 
> How to you clean your pads with the Megs triple duty brush? Turn the DA to speed 1 and let the brush just run over it? Or am i wrong? haha


Speed 2-3 I tend to use, as the brush stops is spinning on Speed 1 lol!

It's perhaps not ideal, but it does the job, as I don't have compressed air available to me


----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for your advice, thats what i'll be doing, i just kept washin them then drying them out!

i think the CG V series were made to be used with Microfibre pads so should work pretty well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Russ thanks again for taking the time to answer this, do you mean if working on a car you would need a completely new pad every 2 panels? if i have read this correct is this cause it degrades, thanks derek


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Hi Russ thanks again for taking the time to answer this, do you mean if working on a car you would need a completely new pad every 2 panels? if i have read this correct is this cause it degrades, thanks derek


A fresh pad every 2-3 panels ideally, cleaning after each section/set. You can of course wash (washing machine) the pads and re-use them, but if you wanted to correct your car in a single 'session; then I'd suggest you'd ideally need 4 pads or so (of 5" size) and a couple of 3" ones, but you could get away with a couple of each.

Also, as ever, ensure you prep the surface properly by de-tarring, removing fallout and claying, to help keep the pads as clean as possible. You will notice the performance drop off quite quickly if the pads get dirty and clogged.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Russ, loved your detail on the Lupo and now this. Superb work buddy. Cant wait to see the write up on your golf man!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Hi Russ, loved your detail on the Lupo and now this. Superb work buddy. Cant wait to see the write up on your golf man!!


Thanks Aaron 

Tomorrow hopefully, if the rain ever stops! I want to get my Golf in "totally mint condition", which it isn't at the mo. It's clean, but it has a few scratches and swirls which I've never time to sort! It'll be a good test for this system


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Russ just got my Tardis and was looking at Purple rain Ironizer to give it a try then IPA it down will have to get some clay though, thanks again for explaining this for me im trying to get as much info to prepare for doing this soon as need a spay job done on front bumper first then on for some correction, and pollishing, thanks derek


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You're welcome.

If you have a spare 1:30, then this will certainly help you 






This is worth a watch too:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Russ i saw your reply re cleaning the pads , i have a good 150ltr sipp compressor would it be best to blow of the residue and dust rather than the Brush or both ? thanks derek


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Thanks Aaron
> 
> Tomorrow hopefully, if the rain ever stops! I want to get my Golf in "totally mint condition", which it isn't at the mo. It's clean, but it has a few scratches and swirls which I've never time to sort! It'll be a good test for this system


Yeah i know the feeling its been battering down here with herrendous thunder. Im the same I want my Lupo mint cond, like you said it is clean but would be good to get it corrected. Think ill buy the MF system seems like a great investement and youve reviewed it really well especially the correction shots on the Lupo. ;-)


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Russ i saw your reply re cleaning the pads , i have a good 150ltr sipp compressor would it be best to blow of the residue and dust rather than the Brush or both ? thanks derek


Definitely best to blow it off, based on what I've seen and read, but I've not tried it myself. Just watch where you're blowing the dust, you don't want it landing on your paint.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm definitely getting this.

A bit peeved off that I waited for it for AGES from the states to come over here and they have this really cool set for a bargain price but we have to buy all the stuff separately over here and it works out way more expensive.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great Russ that will give me some viewing tomorrow if raining im sorting out my garage soon will all be ready, thanks for the info on blowing clean the disk and i will blow residue into fixed bin in garage.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats amazing correction russ, you have done it again, massive improvement.
The last picture looks very glossy, you certainly have the equipment and the knack of detailing cars to make them gleam and shine again.

Have a great week, again i enjoyed reading your thread as always.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

After all the reading on the MF system i'm now convinced I need to try it on my Bimmer. 

Thanks for the informative write up


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Russ have you looked at the chemical guys kit £44 with pads


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Russ im i correct in saying that i need to have a different pad type for correction and polishing 1 of each and did you need a bigger backing plate for the bigger 140mm pad or can you use the 85mm one thanks again Derek


----------

